# Pinarello Paris 2007 Deal



## colnagorapid (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey all, I've been offered a 2007 Pinarello Paris for around 500 dollars (Frameset with headset and seatpost), since I am not too familiar with Pinarellos I figured I would ask to see if this is really worth it. The bike has a claimed 400 miles and looks pretty good, should I jump on it, or is this too old for a CF frame? (My current bike is aluminum so I am not really familiar with CF yet).

Thanks!


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi colnagorapid,
The Paris is a great frame. I've got one (the same year - 2007) and really love it. Take it and you will never regret about your choice!
Good luck.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

The Paris was Pinarello's flagship, top of the line frameset in 2007.
I have an '07 Paris along with an '09 Prince and a '10 Dogma, which were Pina's flagship of those years.
Each time I roll the Paris I always say to myself: "Why would they ever feel the need to improve on this bike, it's perfect".
...and a bargain for $500


----------



## colnagorapid (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for your input everyone!


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

I totally agree with everyone that has responded. If the framset is in good condition, $500 is a very good bargain.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Make sure it is a true Pinarello and not a "knock off". I purchased a taiwan frame and fork for my girlfriend that has a similar fork and seat stay shape to the Onda design used by Pinarello. I've also seen knock off's painted to look like Pinarello's on sleeze bay.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

roadie01 said:


> I've also seen knock off's painted to look like Pinarello's on sleeze bay.


Like this: ebay fake Prince listing


----------

